# How to purchase the 942



## deputyjim (Jan 4, 2003)

Greetings everyone,

(Long-time lurker, first time poster). I called Dish today to inquire about purchasing the 942 (it seems like a pretty capable machine). They said they don't sell them directly and that I'd have to find a local dealer. The CSR recommended Radio Shack. Is that a viable choice? I live in the Baltimore, MD area, but I'm not too sure as to what is available around here. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi Jim,

Welcome from a not quite as new newbie.
I purchased my 942 on line. If you want to install yourself, there are many authorized Dish retailers selling the receiver in the $619 plus shipping range. www.dishstore.net is a supporter of DBSTalk and AVS Forum. I purchased mine from www.solidsignal.com. Check eBay, though all the deals there are for the receiver only.
If you have a previous Dish 500, aimed at 110 and 119, it is easy to change out the LNB for a DishPro Plus Twin LNB. If you have other hardware or switches, there is a lot of info in the DBSTalk knowledge base.
If you need the dish, LNB and cabling installed, then dishstore.com or a local retailer could arrange. I value a strong, local dealer, especially for a new install. In my case I bought the original setup locally years ago, then added the 942. 
*If you are a new customer, you can lease, instead of purchase, for a $250 upcharge. * Then installation and maintenance become Dish's responsibility. To me this is far preferable, but I was already a customer.
Good luck!

Brian


----------



## robo45h (Jul 8, 2003)

You can also try calling back for a CSR with a clue; Dish will sell the 942 to existing customers, but not cheaply. About $800 installed.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Check out dish depot. They've always done right by me and if you've got an old box you want to get off your hands, they'll give you a rebate. Good luck. The 942 is a very nice machine.

John


----------



## boody (Aug 31, 2005)

I purchased mine from Sadoun Satellite Supply, it was a smooth transaction.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I'll second the recommendation for Dish Depot. Over the years I've bought nearly all of my Dish gear from them. The person I've always dealt with, Mark, is not only knowledgable, but honest and a pleasure to do business with.

After that glowing recommendation, I'm embarrassed to confess that I bought my 942 at a local dealer. Dish Depot was temporarily out-of-stock and estimated it would take about a week to get one in my hands, the local guy procured one in a matter of hours; unfortunately when the bug to get a 942 bit me, it bit HARD.


----------



## dishmaniak (Oct 20, 2003)

hey guys I I am also planning to buy the 942 from dishdepot.I am from Puerto Rico and I got from them the 811 and Mark got a discount if you got a 811 they discount you 75$ wich is good since I am not planning to used that one again...but now after reading all this 942 bug things I am kind of scared is it like the 811?? cause my 811 was good.


----------

